# removing old loose cellulose insulation from attic floor



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You could hire the work done--but the truck mounted vacuums are not something you can rent easily--

I don't envy you that job---I did that once--that was enough--( former owner added a 12" layer of Styrofoam packing peanuts to the blown in fiberglass)


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Those vacuums are very specialized and not in tremendous circulation and therefore usually available for rent. You can call around but you might find it better to just contract someone as mentioned.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't know how much cellulose you need to remove.

I have vague memories of collecting it in a large shop vac with a plastic bag inserted in the barrel. When it was full, I pulled the bag, cleaned the filter, installed a new bag, and sucked some more. This seems to compress it somewhat. So if there were 50 bags blown in, you might remove it to 100 bags.


----------



## swaimm (Jun 18, 2012)

*Removing old insulation*

I used a Shop Fox 1.5 hp dust collector, a Big Horn cyclone separator and 100 ft of 4 in hose to remove rock wool insulation from my attic. It wasn't as fast as a shovel in the open spaces. But, it worked like a charm in the hard to get to places. Plus, no dust was kicked up.


----------



## mud_head (Aug 1, 2012)

swaimm - I have a large amount of rockwool type insulation I need to remove from my attic floor. With your solution, where did you collect the insulation? Any further info is greatly appreciated
-Thx!


----------



## swaimm (Jun 18, 2012)

I put the dust collector and the cyclone separator on my back patio. I ran the hose into a second story window and up to the attic. I needed a 100 ft. hose. If you can keep your hose shorter, it would probably work better. I put a 4 in to 2 in adaptor on the end to keep the hose from clogging. Whenever the trash can filled, one of my sons would shut off the collector, empty the can and turn it back on again.


----------



## mud_head (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the detail. Did you use a 30 gallon can?


----------

